# 35M's



## IntelGuy (May 1, 2008)

Well, reenlistment is coming up in a few months and seriously considering reclassing to 35M. Any 35M's out there that will let me pick your brains and answer a few questions I have? Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## IntelGuy (May 2, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## moobob (May 2, 2008)

What are your questions?


----------



## IntelGuy (May 2, 2008)

Pretty basic stuff. Mainly relating to what I could expect as a SGT/SSG fresh to the MOS. I've worked with HUMINTER's deployed and in garrison. I've seen them do their job at the Division ACE level and INSCOM level. I'm mainly interested in HTT (right acronymn?) operations. Seems like they are the pointy end of the collection stick. As a SGT/SSG where could I expect to end up echelon wise for my first assignment?


----------



## moobob (May 2, 2008)

The MOS has become flooded with personnel as a numbers game. There are all sorts of places you could end up.

I'm on the tail end of my first assignment, as a strategic debriefer on civilian clothes statusl That's a not a very likely first assignment, but the majority of guys that work for me are Privates. I am on orders to 7th SFG.

You're most likely to goto a Brigade Combat Team's special troops battalion to work on a HUMINT Collection Team, formerly Tactical HUMINT Team.

Depending on what unit you're in, this could be very rewarding, or not so much. They forgot the reasons we had MI Battalions before and got rid of them again.

Promotions are good and the bonuses have been huge for a long time.


----------



## IntelGuy (May 3, 2008)

moobob, thanks for the info. Any jobs that you would say should be avoided?


----------



## moobob (May 3, 2008)

My experience is pretty limited. I've heard horror stories about different places, but there are a lot of good opportunities out there. IMHO, the best COA in the career field if you want to stay active duty is to go Warrant Officer. Talk to any HUMINT Warrant (and a lot of SFC and above) and you can see why. There is also the civilian side if you want to go that route after some experience in the MOS.

 Having an analyst background will probably help you. If you like to talk to people, 35M might be a good fit. Personally I'd rather just shoot them, but I manage to get by ok.


----------



## IntelGuy (May 3, 2008)

I agree with you about shooting them, but after I get the info I need. My big thing about being an analyst is it is boring as hell alot of the time. I much rather go out and talk to people then sit behind a computer reading traffic 12 hrs a day. Thanks for the input moobob. Preciate it.


----------



## car (May 3, 2008)

Agree with moobob that they've flooded the MOS. But that shouldn't discourage you. That's the intel MOS at the forefront right now, hence the need for more. Analytical jobs can suck, but I've been very, very lucky (or was when I was still doing the work).

Find some folks in the MOS and ask them about their job, but don't tell them you're interested in being one - or they may throw a recruiting pitch at you. You're already "in the game," so your curiousity would be natural. Just ask questions and listen.

I found when we were runing several HCTs out of our TOC in OIF that it took some to gain their trust - I got answers at first because of my position/rank, but once I gained their trust, I got real answers. They're very insular.


----------



## IntelGuy (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input SGM. It seems like a really interesting job. How likely do you think it is that MI branch would let me move from 35F to 35M?


----------



## car (May 4, 2008)

Hard to say, but we we've already got plenty of "you" ;). I won't be back at desk until Tuesday (where I can find out pretty quickly) so you might want to "talk to your recruiter." 

If you don't find anything Monday, shoot me a PM on Tue, to remind me.


----------



## IntelGuy (May 4, 2008)

Thank you very much SGM. I know I won't be able to get ahold of the career counselor here on Monday. Going to be knee deep in O/T duties for an exercise for the next 10-15 days and probably only be able to get online once my shift is over and I'm home. Thanks again for the help SGM :)


----------



## BravoOne (May 5, 2008)

Hi Intelguy,

 Im new here but just wanted to add that if you are an E-4(P) or above you might want to take a serious look at 97B now 35L. There are some very interesting assignments that you can get as a CI Agent that might be up your alley. You are about to be allowed to reclass? This would be the time when you can have it your way. HUMINT collectors in certain units get to do some pretty interesting things but in Garrison they often get stuck doing things that are not HUMINT. You would only really get to do your job if youre deployed or in a Strat assignment (as one of the above posters LUCKED up and got fresh out of school). HUMINTERs are often tasked by CI. CI agents sometimes get stuck with tasks that are nothing to get excited about but there is usually a lot more CI/HUMINT specific things to do. CI agents do a LOT of report writing and writing skills are key. You will be in front of the computer a LOT as either a HUMITER or CI. There is no escape! lol Every task requires a report to be prepared. The tactical CI work is often with Huminters and they get out and do very similiar work but only CI agents can do certain things. CI/CE investigations is one of them. Strategic agents are with the 902nd MI GROUP and are in civvies and do investigations relating to things that threaten military installations, classified programs and personnel. Those activities dont end at the front gate even in "peacetime".
In general CI/HUMINT is definitely interesting work and you can get into all sorts of things as a civilian when you are done. As you can see Intelligence is a recession proof industry. If you are looking to do the more highspeed things I would suggest that you request Airborne School ASAP. All of the SOF support jobs require it. In the reserves (which I am) you can get away with not having wings. But I am tired of being a leg as well because It is very limiting to not be jump qualified. Going to jump school is key for tactical special ops. You obviously dont have to be Airborne for Strat assignments and there are lots of SOF support CI/HUMINT jobs that do not require it (but it ALWAYS LOOKS GOOD) I would say for you to start running further distances and work on upperbody strength and as soon as you can go Airborne. If you reclass and get Airborne in your contract and are on active duty (as a Mike or Lima) 9 out of 10 times your new home will be Bragg or you will go to an SF group somewhere. Everyone that I knew of that passed airborne went directly to Bragg or an SF unit. If that happens you will have your pick of high speed CI/HUMINT schools and have some very interesting work. I would warn you that just because you are in the MID or whatever and not wearing a tab that will mean nothing when it comes time to PT. The SOF support PT is the same as the tabbed guys. Everyone has to meet the standard.
As far as being a "new" Sgt. It doesnt matter at all. Rank is rank. An E-6 a month out of the schoolhouse will know more about being an NCO then an E-2 HUMINTer and the E-2 will have to carry out orders as usual. In CI E-5 is the lowest agent there is now that they have changed the requirements. E-6 is "CI Sgt" and is in a leadership position as far as a CI team and he will take his direction from the Team Chief (WO). As an E-5 CI agent you may find yourself reponsible for HUMINTers of junior rank... Depends on what your assignment is. If you plan on staying active Warrant is definitely the way to go over the long term. Both HUMINT and CI Warrants are VERY understrength right now. Also Warrants are "THE MAN" in HUMINT/CI. In CI/HUMINT it is the CW2 or CW3 who runs the teams and is the go to guy for the Commander of the unit you support. As far as getting out and going into Civilian MI or Federal LE work, after a year or two of work you will be a "highly desirable candidate" to all of them (especially if you manage to go to DLI and learn a language) and as long as you have an active security clearance you will be in prime position to take advantage of the opportunities that will come your way. A degree will help and in some cases is necessary. I speak from the experience of having made a few wrong choices. Hopefully you will learn from mine lol Talk to retention NCO and see what they suggest. If I were you and about to be in a position to call some shots for yourself,I would put in for either HUMINT OR CI WITH an Airborne school guarantee. That will send you to an SOF unit or at minimum the 82nd.

Good luck


----------



## car (May 5, 2008)

See! I told you! These sharks will start throwing the recruitment pitch at you as soon as they smell fresh meat!


----------



## BravoOne (May 5, 2008)

*Intel is a good field to be in right now...*

Sorry. I wasnt trying to "recruit"... just tried to give some more insight as to HUMINT/CI Special Operations. On the other side of the coin...You could also reup as an Analyst get an Airborne slot in your new contract and wind up in the same places. Plenty of 96Bs in the Ranger Regiment and SF groups working in the S-2 and things like that. The analysts in those units can get into some interesting analysis courses. An analyst with a clearance can also make a lot of money as a civilian. An old friend of mine had a Secret did a 3 year Active Duty contract and some reserve time and went to A'stan as a contractor making a little over 90k with no shortage of others asking for his resume. A Secret or TS/SCI alone is worth nice money these days. Intel in general is "hot" right now... :cool:


----------



## moobob (May 5, 2008)

Funny you mention that, because one of the 35L's that work down the hall from me just got DA selected for recruiting duty.

Don't know any 35Ms in that boat.


----------



## car (May 5, 2008)

Ya know, we've always said that intel drive operations, Now I'm hearing opertional commanders say that. No secret to this crew, but commanders on the ground now aren't going out without a reason - an intel driven reason. 

It's a good thing to see after so many years in the game. Isn't that right, RetPara? ;)


----------



## BravoOne (May 6, 2008)

If you're on active duty any Soldier can be DA selected for recruiting duty. HUMINTers are lacking right now so they are putting them to work for the most part. Calling the reservists up more than 35L too. Recruiters work hard for their pay though! I do not think I would like recruiting duty.


----------



## car (May 6, 2008)

I'm constantly fighting off taskers for recruiters. The peanut butter is spread pretty thin right now.


----------



## IntelGuy (May 6, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone for providing their input. BravoOne, thanks for the input on the CI side of the house. Once I figure everything out and meet with the career counselor I will post up and let everyone know what I decided.


----------



## Beowulf (May 17, 2008)

I am a 35M, was a THT leader in a-stan 2006. Feel free to PM me if you still have questions.


----------



## IntelGuy (May 19, 2008)

^Thanks. Will do


----------



## Caspersen (May 22, 2008)

Hey IntelGuy!  I just submitted my eQip two weeks ago and I am waiting on an interim TS so my reserve unit can ship me off to 35M school... maybe we'll end up at Huachuka together :)


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 14, 2008)

If someone on the non-active duty side has the option. Go to the Utah course.  Other than all the locations working more as a factory to get people qualified as quick as possible than a real learning experience, you have to play the game regardless and learn the real job OJT.  Either way, I choose Salt Lake City to do source ops opposed to sierra vista or some McDonalds on huachuca or whatever.. never been to arizona for military reasons, but have at it.  I've heard more than enough stories of how much it sucked.


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2008)

car said:


> Ya know, we've always said that intel drive operations, ...;)



Some might say, "the purpose of intel is to drive operations."


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 15, 2008)

35M Arabic here... 16 years SIGINT (SOT-A) then moved to HUMINT in the past five years or so. Long term Intel guy here... with tons of crap behind my belt. Worked SOF as well as Conventional. 

You may PM me as well. Don't wanna get too involved in the open. It's a great career field, tons of things to get into. 

Having worked both Tactical SIGINT, as well as Tactical HUMINT, I totally enjoy HUMINT as far as the "job" goes. But, my time on the SOT-A teams really can't compare. 

It all depends on where you go. It also all depends on your mindset, and your personality. HUMINT is a very personality driven field. You have to be very outgoing... or at least ACT like it if you are not. 

Good luck!


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 15, 2008)

Florida173 said:


> If someone on the non-active duty side has the option. Go to the Utah course.  Other than all the locations working more as a factory to get people qualified as quick as possible than a real learning experience, you have to play the game regardless and learn the real job OJT.  Either way, I choose Salt Lake City to do source ops opposed to sierra vista or some McDonalds on huachuca or whatever.. never been to arizona for military reasons, but have at it.  I've heard more than enough stories of how much it sucked.



Shouldn't you be studying for a DLPT or something?


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 15, 2008)

GSXRanger said:


> Shouldn't you be studying for a DLPT or something?




I got some Iraqi dialect familiarization CDs that I took from a language conference I crashed in Monterey... I'll get you a copy when I see you


----------



## GSXRanger (Oct 15, 2008)

Florida173 said:


> I got some Iraqi dialect familiarization CDs that I took from a language conference I crashed in Monterey... I'll get you a copy when I see you



Roger that... good on ya for that one. I'm working on something for us at the moment as well. 

Give me a call later on, and I will fill you in.

Sorry for the Hijack guys / gals.


----------

